
Oregon outlaws use of so-called ‘cyanide bombs’ - megous
https://www.oregonlive.com/environment/2019/05/oregon-outlaws-use-of-so-called-cyanide-bombs-as-advocates-move-to-take-ban-nationwide.html
======
hinkley
So basically a land mine.

You ever read an article about something being outlawed and find yourself
wondering _why they were legal in the first place_?

~~~
thomascgalvin
I had the same reaction when I realized I could just _buy_ a fucking
flamethrower.

Like, on the one hand, awesome! I can own a flamethrower. But on the other
hand, society just trusts me to have a flamethrower?

~~~
salawat
It's called a high-trust society. It is the gift granted to you by your
forebearers.

Use it wisely, and preserve it for those after you please.

~~~
beenBoutIT
This type of society worked back in the pre-Regan days because we had
institutions and unreasonably violent/crazy people would get carted off before
they could get around to hurting others.

~~~
tashi
I don't think that's true. People who are mentally ill commit violent crimes
at about the same rates as their neighbors. Also, crime rates are lower now
than when Reagan took office.

My theory is that what really changed our levels of trust was the invention of
24-hour news. People didn't used to have someone in their ear all day
reminding them to be afraid. But tons of other things have changed too, so I
may be off base.

------
meritt
Interestingly enough, the use of toxicants for animal control was made illegal
on federal lands in 1972 by Nixon [1] (Executive Order 11643) and then later
amended by Ford in 1975 (to specifically allow cyanide bombs) and finally
revoked entirely in 1982 by Reagan.

[1]
[https://www.nps.gov/subjects/legal/upload/Proclamations_and_...](https://www.nps.gov/subjects/legal/upload/Proclamations_and_Orders/Proclamations_and_Orders_Vol_II/8_Executive_Orders.pdf)

------
mattferderer
I would be interested in seeing all traps outlawed. As someone who hunts, I
see traps as a cruel method to reducing animal populations. They can harm or
hurt many unintended people & animals. They're also often not well maintained.

